# Soil Test Results.. I need everything



## Scott (May 28, 2020)

I was so bummed to see my sample come back this lacking. I feed it a lot, but mostly liquids (all the next products, liquid k, liquid iron), only milo in granular.

My soil is very sandy. Any suggestions other than like a straight 15-15-15? I mean, I need it all. I'm just wondering if everything I put on is going right through? Or liquids are just not enough to raise the levels?

OR. Should I plug it and run some compost over it to get some "good dirt" mixed in?

Any and all suggestions welcomed.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

No CEC?


----------



## Scott (May 28, 2020)

What does CEC stand for?


----------



## bhutchinson87 (Jun 25, 2018)

Cation Exchange Capacity. In general, it tells you how well your soil holds on to nutrients. For example, clay soils tend to have high CECs and sandy soils tend to have low CECs.

http://nmsp.cals.cornell.edu/publications/factsheets/factsheet22.pdf


----------



## Scott (May 28, 2020)

bhutchinson87 said:


> Cation Exchange Capacity. In general, it tells you how well your soil holds on to nutrients. For example, clay soils tend to have high CECs and sandy soils tend to have low CECs.
> 
> http://nmsp.cals.cornell.edu/publications/factsheets/factsheet22.pdf


Ah... yeah, I don't have a CEC. But just by look and feel, it's very sandy.


----------

